# Front Cap Sagging



## shimonts (Nov 8, 2007)

We have a 2007 Outback Sydney 28FRL fifth wheel which we purchased new that has started to loose its shape. The front cap has started to sag (sink) in 2 sections evenly across the top. Its about a foot down from the seam where it joins the roof just above the 2 running lights and about a foot + in from the left and from the right. The centre section seems fine so far. I have taken it in to the dealer and they said that it appears there is a leak. According to them the water has got in to the carboard that supports the fibre glass cap and this is what has caused the collapse. They said this is part of maintenance and that it is going to cost me about $1,800.00 to repair it.I asked if they were going to see what Keystone would do but they said it is not a Keystone problem. According to them I can either repair it or leave it and trade it in on a new one. We have had a very good experience up to now with my dealer and Keystone. All of our warranty issues were dealt with promptly and with no hesitation. I do find the explanation about maintenance a bit lame as I periodically check the caulking on the roof and have seen nothing that appears out of sorts. I would have done the repair if it appeared to need the work done. Cardboard supporting fibreglass would not appear to be a very good design. If this is true I would have been concerned about the cap collapsing from the wind pressure when travelling. I am wondering if any one else has had a problem like this and how you resolved it? Thanks


----------



## mmonti (Jun 27, 2007)

shimonts said:


> We have a 2007 Outback Sydney 28FRL fifth wheel which we purchased new that has started to loose its shape. The front cap has started to sag (sink) in 2 sections evenly across the top. Its about a foot down from the seam where it joins the roof just above the 2 running lights and about a foot + in from the left and from the right. The centre section seems fine so far. I have taken it in to the dealer and they said that it appears there is a leak. According to them the water has got in to the carboard that supports the fibre glass cap and this is what has caused the collapse. They said this is part of maintenance and that it is going to cost me about $1,800.00 to repair it.I asked if they were going to see what Keystone would do but they said it is not a Keystone problem. According to them I can either repair it or leave it and trade it in on a new one. We have had a very good experience up to now with my dealer and Keystone. All of our warranty issues were dealt with promptly and with no hesitation. I do find the explanation about maintenance a bit lame as I periodically check the caulking on the roof and have seen nothing that appears out of sorts. I would have done the repair if it appeared to need the work done. Cardboard supporting fibreglass would not appear to be a very good design. If this is true I would have been concerned about the cap collapsing from the wind pressure when travelling. I am wondering if any one else has had a problem like this and how you resolved it? Thanks


I havent been on here for awhile, but I had a similiar problem. I inspect and maintain my outback, theres a thread on here somewhere with my delam and also over at rv.net. Do a search and contact Keystone, they eventually paid for half the repairs. Sorry im to tired to type to much, been buffing and waxing my outback all day


----------

